# Useless photographer - what to do next? HELP please



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

My latest grandson was born a few weeks ago and his proud parents took him to a local professional photographer for those special "new born" shots in his high street studio. When the pics were ready (less than 24h after being taken), they were less than good. Some had bits of the photographers foot in, many had black areas where the backdrop had not been large enough, most had bright highlights because the exposure was wrong or too much direct lighting was used. :frown2:

The photographer was contacted and these errors pointed out. Some improvements were made but the second batch were still disappointing. In some, "copy and fill" techniques had been used to remove the black areas, but little care had been taken to smooth out the variations and provide a gentle transition. No apology was forthcoming.

Any suggestions about what can be done please? The company has the money (approx £150) and the opportunity for such "new born" shots has passed. In the olden days we might have thought about "sending the boys round" but that was never our modus operandii :wink2:.

TIA - Gordon


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Visit your local CAB.
If there have been other complaints, as seems likely, they will know and obviously give good advice.
They will also contact Trading Standards.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Standing outside the studio with a sandwich board explaining and copies of the photos to show passers by should get you your money back in less than an hour I would guess.

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Standing outside the studio with a sandwich board explaining and copies of the photos to show passers by should get you your money back in less than an hour I would guess.
> 
> Dick


I've done that before now Dick, outside a Black and Decker shop who would take a day old drill back.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Go straight to Trading Standards yourself.

The little lad probably bribed the photographer to sabotage the shoot...:wink2:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Take your own; always better than posed studio shots. However; too late for that, yes trading standards.

Dave


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

A good amateur photographer who uses Adobe Photoshop should be able to copy and salvage the photo's for you - not to many for free as it it can be a painstaking process! That will solve half the problem. How you get your money back is the other half.

Ron


----------



## Gordonm (Dec 4, 2014)

Did you pay by credit card? if so complain to the credit card company if you don't get any luck with the 'photographer' - in any case talk to your local Citizens Advice.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I doubt he is a professional photographer - any pro would not have given such dud pictures.
With today's kit and software options even a half decent amateur should be able to turn out a decent result.
That said if he is a pro he will be a member of the professional photographers body and you could contact them.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

ob1 said:


> A good amateur photographer who uses Adobe Photoshop should be able to copy and salvage the photo's for you - not to many for free as it it can be a painstaking process! That will solve half the problem.
> Ron


I'm proud to say that my son knows a wide range of folk and has already started down this line (actually with a "professional" photographer in return for some IT support).

_I doubt he is a professional photographer - any pro would not have given such dud pictures.
With today's kit and software options even a half decent amateur should be able to turn out a decent result.
That said if he is a pro he will be a member of the professional photographers body and you could contact them._

His website doesn't mention any qualifications nor any professional bodies, so I guess he is just a DIY amateur (not even half decent) who has found enough cash to set up a business.

I shall be passing all of this advice on to my son when I see him next. Thanks to all. - Gordon


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Put your concerns IN WRITING to the photographer, point out that he is, in your opinion, clearly in breach of contract insomuch as he has failed to provide a professional service.
State that you require a full refund of all monies paid within 7 days and that failure to provide said refund will result in you taking the matter further. If he doesnt pay up then pay a visit to your local county court, if you explain the situation they will assist you to take the turkey to court. The County Court system is very user friendly and they will provide you with a LOT of assistance. (It probably wont come to that though)

Keep us posted !! 

Andy


----------

